
Stoic, Mental Health Tracker - buschkowitz
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/20/y-combinator-stoic/
======
chmielewski
App is great but costs money. Screenshot all the quotes during the trial and
get a $1.99 egg timer

~~~
buschkowitz
Yes, good apps that provide value should cost money.

Edit: actually the app is free, there are some additional features that
require paying, though.

~~~
chmielewski
Sorry I confused it with “stoa”

